

BlockPRISM.org Facebook Encryption for Everybody - blockprism
http://www.blockprism.org

======
mtgx
I've seen at least 3 other such services promising encryption for Facebook
chats, but none of them talked about how they're doing it. So how does it
work? What is it using? OTR?

~~~
bartman
Based on the beta version of the Chrome Extension, they use
[https://github.com/wwwtyro/cryptico](https://github.com/wwwtyro/cryptico) to
create a RSA keypair based on a user-provided keyphrase. The private part is
stored in the LocalStorage of the extension and the public part seems to be
submitted to the server. Actual message encryption then happens using AES, but
I'm not sure about the details. They delegate all actual crypto to the
cryptico lib, so the description on GitHub is probably accurate for
BlockPRISM's encryption too.

